# Colocar un control de volumen en audifonos PANASONIC ¿como?



## gabrielcanul (Oct 15, 2005)

hOLA AMIGOS SOY NUEVO EN ESTE FORO Y ESPERO QUE ME PUEGAN AYUDAR CON ESTE PEQUEÑO MARTIRIO. AHI LES VA.

se le puede adaptar un control de columen en el cable a unos audifonos de marca PANASONIC aqui el link http://www.panasonic.cl/producto.asp?VarId=701&idfamilia=357#  ya que no trae como otros que he visto y me gustaria saber si se le puede adaptar el cotrol de volumen de modo que yo controle el volumen desde los audifonos sin que tenga que bajar el volumen del sistema.

por cierto si es que se puede que material necesito y como hacerlo. Y si no es mucho pedir que me pudieran detellar los pasos de como realizarlo se los agradeceria eternamente.

una preguntita mas ¿es cierto que estan amplificadorcados o es por el sistema XBS? que es eso de xbs?  y que otras marcas de audifonos son igual de potentes o mejores que este ademas de los ya conocidos Altec Lansing


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 15, 2005)

El circuito que adjunto resuelve el problema, los componentes que debes utilizar son:

1 conector JACK hembra
1 conector JACK macho
1 potenciómetro doble de 1 kilo ohmio

Aunque en el diagrama por claridad se muestran 2 potenciómetros, lo ideal es un potenciómetro doble, para así poder variar el volumen simultáneamente en ambos parlantes.

El circuito lo puedes guardar en una pequeña caja plástica, lo que le dará un acabado profesional.

El XBS (extra bass system) es un simple filtro activo que refuerza los tonos graves del sonido.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 18, 2005)

La forma común como se acostumbra hacer el control de volumen estéro es tal cual te lo especifica Li-ion en el post anterior

Si necesitas o quieres algo más complejo, puedes visitar este link:

http://www.minidisc.org/headbanger.html

Este circuito usa operacionales para fabricar un par de amplificador, uno para cada canal, por lo que el control es separado y cada potenciómetro varía la tensión de entrada en los operacionales. Lee bien la página, porque si bien ofrecen una versión comercial, te describe todo el circuito para hacerlo uno mismo.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## gtavo (Dic 17, 2008)

Alguien me puede explicar como elegir el valor de los potenciometros¿?, por ahi he leido que se deben de usar logaritmicos en vez de lineales.

Muchas gracias y un saludo!

Perdonar mi ignorancia


----------



## diegodelpiero (Jun 3, 2009)

una pregunta, este diseño serviria para cualquier clase de audifonos? yo tengo unos de esos baraticos, y tambien quisiera ponerles control de volumen, y otra cosa deben ser necesariamente de 1k el potenciometro? puedo usar unos minipotenciometros, asi como lo sque se utilizan para los calibrar el color de los tv de tubo?


----------



## haragona (Jun 3, 2009)

diegodelpiero dijo:
			
		

> una pregunta, este diseño serviria para cualquier clase de audifonos? yo tengo unos de esos baraticos, y tambien quisiera ponerles control de volumen, y otra cosa deben ser necesariamente de 1k el potenciometro? puedo usar unos minipotenciometros, asi como lo sque se utilizan para los calibrar el color de los tv de tubo?



Efectivamente, éste diseño sirve para cualquier tipo de auriculares. El valor del potenciómtero no debe ser necesariamente de 1Kohm, puede ser de 2 Kohm, 10k, 500 ohm, el que tengas, seguro que anda. Tampoco vas a poner 1M.
Para aquellos que tengo un poco de curiosidad, lo que propone Andres Cuenca no es ni más ni menos que lo que se llama un divisor de tensión resistivo.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divisor_de_tensión

El tema de usar potenciómetros logarítmicos es correcto, ya que la sensibilidad del oído humano responde al mismo tipo de curva logarítmica. Si utilizan un potenciómetro lineal notaran que ajustando el potenciómetro, en uno de los dos lados no se nota la variación de volumen y en el otro un pequeño giro provoca una gran variación del volumen.

Saludos,
Hernán[/img]


----------



## PATOMU (Ago 20, 2009)

hola mi problema es parecido... tengo un tv samsung que no regula el volumen... lo tira al maximo y se escucha super fuerte, entonces quiero ver la manera de bajarlo por medio de un potenciometro, se puede?


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 13, 2010)

Hola. Yo tengo un problema parecido. Necesito bajar el volumen aproximadamente de una potencia de 150 wats reales. de cuanto deveria ser el potenciometro?


----------

